# Faelan *** UD ***



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a rush, with many friends bursting out in applause and hugs all around, Faelan earned his UD.....a few bobbles like rechecking the articles and a bit distracted with friends cheering him but he did it  what a great dog!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Faelen, fantastic!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!!! That is quite the achievement! Will you go on to UDX?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am debating about continuing on to UDX or PACH...leaning towards UDX


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! What a great accomplishment!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Big congrats to you both! Great job!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Congratulations! I love his name, too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Great job, you deserve to be very proud!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He earned a 190 for a 2nd place


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Way to go Faelan!!!!! Huge congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Big congratulations to you and Faelan. So happy to see the success after hearing about all the training that went into it.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeeehaw! You must be just floating. Congrats


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! A UD is such an accomplishment, so much work and teamwork go into it. Way to go Faelan!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats to you and Faelan both.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Many congratulations! A great accomplishment!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats, that's awesome!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow that is awesome! Hope to one day get there!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and today a bumper leg --- all dogs deserve 4 legged titles, right 

He dropped down in the placement due to a no-sit on the heeling portion of the signals and a no-front on an article ... still a 4th but only in the mid 80's.

Still he was up, he was exuberant and he was confident after a long (purposely since I wanted to see how he would do) wait for his class -- many people thought I had the class won but the judge thought otherwise -- but he won in my eyes 

ETA: I think he is now eligible for the VC designation from the GRCA (1 pt CCA, 8 pts UD, 4 pts JH = 13 points)


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Faelan!! Such a wonderful accomplishment, and yes, he does qualify for the VC!! You and Faelan are a wonderful team.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

What a weekend for you! Huge congrats.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! Way to go Faelen!


----------

